# Lire disque externe formaté Linux



## Nicolasha (17 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de monter un DD ext. formaté Linux sur mon Mac? (SnowLeopard).

Merci


----------



## thunderheart (17 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour

il y a ext2fs mais, a priori, ne fonctionne pas sous SL
De plus, je ne suis pas sûr que l'écriture sur ext3 marche du fait que c'est un fs journalisé.


----------



## Nicolasha (17 Novembre 2009)

Impossible alors?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Novembre 2009)

Nicolasha a dit:


> Impossible alors?



Je n'ai pas écrit cela.
J'utilise SSH pour me connecter sur mes machines Linux/*BSD


----------



## chombier (17 Novembre 2009)

Il existe une solution qui fonctionne très bien avec Snow Leopard (l'écriture n'est pas encore fiable): fuse-ext2.


----------



## Nicolasha (17 Novembre 2009)

Chombier: comment fonctionne Fuse? Je le vois dans mes préférences mais après qu'est ce que je dois faire? Je vois mon DD ext. dans utilitaire de disque mais donc écrit en linux...

Thunderheart: Comment fonctionne SSH?

Merci les gars !


----------



## chombier (17 Novembre 2009)

Nicolasha a dit:


> Chombier: comment fonctionne Fuse? Je le vois dans mes préférences mais après qu'est ce que je dois faire? Je vois mon DD ext. dans utilitaire de disque mais donc écrit en linux...


Le volume ext2/3 apparaît automatiquement dans le Finder.
Tu as bien installé MacFUSE ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Novembre 2009)

Nicolasha a dit:


> hunderheart: Comment fonctionne SSH?



RTFM 

Il faut que tu aies le serveur SSH à l'écoute par exemple sur la machine Linux et tu te connecteras avec le client SSH depuis le Terminal OS X
Tutorial SSH ici


----------



## Nicolasha (17 Novembre 2009)

OK merci ça fonctionne avec Fuse !
Merci pour vos judicieux conseils !


----------



## Elesthor (23 Novembre 2009)

Apprends quand même à te servir d'ssh, et de moins utiliser les log qui te font tout tout cuis =P
C'est toujours utile (et instructif bien entendu)


----------



## Oripi (24 Novembre 2009)

Elesthor a dit:


> Apprends quand même à te servir d'ssh, et de moins utiliser les log qui te font tout tout cuis =P
> C'est toujours utile (et instructif bien entendu)


Mais quel rapport entre un disque dur externe et SSH ? A moins que ce disque soit un NAS je vois pas comment on pourrait lire le contenu d'un disque externe à l'aide de SSH...

Essayez de bien répondre aux questions pour pas perdre les gens...


----------



## thunderheart (24 Novembre 2009)

Euh, oui, pourquoi j'ai évoqué SSH !

Mea Culpa :rose:


----------

